# My subtle MAC collection (VERY subtle lol) -- PICS



## zendragonzowner (May 5, 2007)

Alright guys... Here goes! It is my new and slowly improving MAC collection +some other things.  Im a poopie poor college student lol. That should say enough. I did just get 4 more pigment samples and a 217 brush which i did not include in the photos. I also got some shadesticks (4pack) and Swan lake which i am returning because i already have electra and i dont like the shadesticks. Tomorrow I plan on getting a 266 brush and fluidline and paint. Enjoy i guess


----------



## MsButterfli (May 5, 2007)

nice lil stash u got there.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its only gonna grow..and grow..and grow


----------



## zendragonzowner (May 5, 2007)

I posted this already in the Stash section but Ill add it here since its part of my collection now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  --- I purchased this at a store closing sale for $5!!! its for pigments mostly...


----------



## Hilly (May 5, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## zendragonzowner (May 8, 2007)

Just got some more stuff yesterday. I am not sure I like them all though...

I got fluidline (blacktrack) and a 263 brush

I got 3shadows-- cranberry, moons reflec( I think), and another(I think lol). I dont think i like it (It is too nude for me. 

I also got a pallette (15 pan pro) 

and Bare canvas paint

Let me know what you guys think about the shimmershine or w/e its called lol. idk, it just seems REALLY nude even though it LOOKS pink.


----------



## zendragonzowner (May 8, 2007)

W00t got even morestuff today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got a blushcream

3 shadows (surreal, juxt, and swish) and 2 pig. samples. Azreal blue and old gold. im so pleased.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 9, 2007)

See, it is getting addicting eh?  next thing you know you are buried in makeup!!! hee hee... keep it growing!


----------



## zendragonzowner (May 9, 2007)

haa totally! Can anyone explain to methe Back to MAC program?


----------



## Jacq-i (May 9, 2007)

yes... In a nutshell, if you finish a product (or depot eyeshadow/blush) you can turn in six empties for a free product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a program MAC started to promote recycling.

MAC counters only give lipsticks, but if you go to a MAC store you can pick from lipstick/eyeshadow/lipglass.

There is more information about it here.


----------

